# Tips for using backing tracks live



## TheDrumEquation (Jun 24, 2015)

So I'm looking for some tips/advice on using backtracks live. Currently my band has one guitar and bass, so whenever a solo or lead line is being played, we like to have a backtracked guitars come in, or other ambient effects we might be using.

Currently I just have my Tascam and my laptop. 
I was thinking about getting something like this: SKB 1SKB19 RSF2U Studio Flyer Portable Studio Rack Case | eBay

Anyone have any experience with this case?

What are you guys using for setup? 

Have any tips/general knowledge to make setup easier?


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 25, 2015)

TheDrumEquation said:


> So I'm looking for some tips/advice on using backtracks live. Currently my band has one guitar and bass, so whenever a solo or lead line is being played, we like to have a backtracked guitars come in, or other ambient effects we might be using.
> 
> Currently I just have my Tascam and my laptop.
> I was thinking about getting something like this: SKB 1SKB19 RSF2U Studio Flyer Portable Studio Rack Case | eBay
> ...



The best route would be to do what Within the Ruins does. You'd get the most consistent mix and not have to worry about the levels of the backing track compared to the band. Here's the rundown from the man himself:

Within The Ruins tone


----------



## TheDrumEquation (Jun 29, 2015)

ConnorGilks said:


> The best route would be to do what Within the Ruins does. You'd get the most consistent mix and not have to worry about the levels of the backing track compared to the band. Here's the rundown from the man himself:
> 
> Within The Ruins tone


 

Thanks for this!

We've talked about having a seperate backing guitar the entire set, but decided against it because we want everyone to hear what is being played live.


----------



## noUser01 (Jul 1, 2015)

TheDrumEquation said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> We've talked about having a seperate backing guitar the entire set, but decided against it because we want everyone to hear what is being played live.



That's fair. But you could at least use the WTR method for those few times you do have a second guitar being played back. It'll gel better than if you just had a guitar track playing through the PA.


----------



## Kryss (Jul 1, 2015)

I play in an industrial band currently without a live drummer. we usually have backing drum tracks and some keys with other various industrial samples. it is highly important live that you get a good mix so you can hear the kick/snare through monitors. we did have a live drummer as well and we basically layer a basic recorded drum / synth pattern and then double down with secondary drums and keys. live bass and guitar. works really well. but if the sound guy hoses you over it hurts really bad on stage doing it live that way. keeping time is the most important thing with industrial and backing tracks. the benefit though is it forces you to play the same thing consistently and it sounds a little more full live. my previous bands all used live instruments with no samples so it takes a little while to get use to. if you bring your own sound guy imo that would be ideal. we haven't done that yet but it's in the cards down the road. I would definitely say overall it is more difficult because you have to hope that the sound guy doesn't suddenly kill the monitor mix or something weird like that.


----------



## TheDrumEquation (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm actually the drummer, so I have a click in my ear for the entire set, so I don't have to rely too much on the monitor mix. 

We've talked about having a sound man as well, someone who could tell how it sounds from the crowd and how we can improve it. But, we never get paid, so makes it kind of hard to pay someone for that. haha


----------



## BenSolace (Jul 3, 2015)

TheDrumEquation said:


> We've talked about having a sound man as well, someone who could tell how it sounds from the crowd and how we can improve it. But, we never get paid, so makes it kind of hard to pay someone for that. haha


Sorry, I don't really have anything to add to this discussion but I have to say...



...this x 1,000,000!


----------



## AndimalFresh (Jul 8, 2015)

Ive been playing to a skitown/blue grass town lately in my first open mic gigs that are 3-6 songs long and I find the crowd very receptive to my bled ( playing literally personal, Lamb of God and Faceless Instrumentals ) Where the mix is more blended and even a little bit drum heavy. The audience doesnt 'know' the song so they dont care how it is delivered but more on the feeling it leaves them with..... and while if I wanted the sets to be guitar presence heavy they seem to gravitate to the 'badassness' of it all and the fact that one guy is delivering all of this at once to them on stage.

*Addition* Id also add dont take your 'backing tracks' off of format and strait to set and. Make sure they take in to consideration time changes and 'feel of the song' kind of instances. Youd be surprised how minute signature changes happen so frequently. Mapping this on your backing tacks will help you deliver a tighter performance as a band.


----------

